# Mid-80's Raleigh Marathon Mixte



## harpon (Mar 28, 2019)

I actually got this to electrify so I thought I'd document the bike before I change it around.  For its' age it's incredibly clean and rust free- I'd say almost pristine, Nice double butted frame, and so fairly light for a mixte- It came with brand new black wall 27 x 1 1/7 tires on Weinmann alloy rims, but I've already placed a 700 x 28 gum wall on here, and that's what will also be on the rear electric wheel.  Built in Taiwan, it boasts an inscribed handlebar with an American flag-   I can't ride the drops anymore, so these may go on the old '67 PX10 I'm thinking of selling


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice bike.


----------



## wrongway (Apr 1, 2019)

To me those Mixte frames are just so sexy! I had one breifly and really enjoyed it, but it was too small so I sold it.  This one is in great shape! What is a PX10?


----------



## harpon (Apr 1, 2019)

The mixte frame makes a great support for electric controller and/or batteries.  Yes they are generally small, but as I can longer ride the drop bars I set them up with riser bars and a long seat post.  They aren't that far from modern geometry frame size on the seat  tube  anyway. The Peugeot Record below has a weird sized seat post, but I may eventually put a shock seat post on the Raleigh after I get it built and ridden






A PX10 was the top bike of the Peugeot line back in the 60;s and 70's and beyond.
.


----------

